# Grafikkarte/AIO Wasserkühlung



## vXRuffyXv (9. Dezember 2021)

Moin!
Ich hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen.. ich bin ein wenig sehr verzweifelt..

Mein Computer :
*Gehäuse:* Corsair iCue 465X RGB, weiß, Glasfenster
*Prozessor:* AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, 8x 3.80 GHZ
*Kühler:* Corsair H150i Elite Capellix, weiß, 360mm
*Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 32 GB DDR4-RAM 3200 MHZ Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Suprim X 10G LHR. 10GB GDDR6X, HDMI, 3x DP
*SSD M.2 & NVMe:* 500 GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus. 3500/3200 MB/S (NVMe)
*Festplatte:* 2 TB Western Digital Black SATA Ill
*Netzteil:* 1000W EVGA SuperNOVA GT, 80+ Gold. vollmodular

*Kurze Story:*
Ich habe mir bei CSL Computer einen PC zusammengestellt (Eigenkonfiguration) und im nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass der platz vom Gehäuse eventuell sehr knapp werden könnte, Ich habe mal durch das Internet geschaut und nur die Größen gefunden, kann mir aber nichts genaues darunter vorstellen.. Ich fragte schon in einem anderen Forum nach und dort hieß es das Gehäuse wäre zu klein für Grafikkarte und AIO Wasserkühlung.
Daraufhin habe ich bei CSL Computer angerufen und nachgefragt, Da wurde mir gesagt, dass 2 Techniker bestätigt haben, dass alles zusammen passt.
Ich suchte im Internet trotz dessen weiter und weiter bis ich auf eine Ebay Anzeige gestoßen bin mit der Selben AIO, Grafikkarte und Gehäuse. (Siehe Foto im Anhang). Dort sieht es aber ziemlich knapp aus. 

nun zu meiner frage, auf dem Radiator der AIO Kühlung sind ja 3 "Lüfter", Die im normal fall so eingebaut werden dass sie in das Gehäuse schauen. Auf der Ebay anzeige sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die Kühlung so eingebaut worden, dass die "Radiatoren Lüfter" vom Gehäuse wegschauen. + Dazu liefert ja das Gehäuse 3 Lüfter (die ja ausgetauscht wurden mit den 3 vom Radiator). Es scheint so als hätte die Person in der Ebay anzeige die 3 "Vorgebauten" Lüfter hinten, Oben und eins oberhalb auf der "Rückseite" des Radiators.

Ich schickte ein Screenshot davon in das erste Forum und dort wurde gesagt, er hätte nur ein "Lüfter Radiator montiert".

nun bin ich völlig hinterfragt.. Passen meine Komponenten nun wirklich zusammen und wenn ja, wie sieht es mit der AIO Wasserkühlung aus..
Vielleicht haben wir jemand der sich bestens damit auskennt bzw. vielleicht ist hier auch jemand der eventuell die selben Konfigurationen hat und mir davon berichten kann. Im Anhang befinden sich die Screenshots aus dem ersten Forum & Das Bild von der Ebay Anzeige.

*Vielen Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung ! *


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2021)

Auf dem Bild ist aber auch zu sehen, dass im vorderen Teil des Rechners 3 Lüfter mit verbaut sind und daher stimmt die Aussage des Shops, weil sie keinen 2 Lüfter von innen als Push/Pull verbauen würden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

